#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  filmpjes van het gala!!!

## TB

Hier een impressie...

http://www.jl.penta.nl/film/Mvc-899v.mpg
http://www.jl.penta.nl/film/Mvc-900v.mpg
http://www.jl.penta.nl/film/Mvc-901v.mpg
http://www.jl.penta.nl/film/Mvc-766v.mpg
http://www.jl.penta.nl/film/Mvc-767v.mpg



TB

----------


## EP Woody

Ik zie maar een werkend filmpje. Heel kort maar ziet er grappig uit,

Secje of 5.

Greetz 

Bigfoot (Groot voet, voor de niet engelsen onder ons)

----------


## Rob

toch niet echt gepast om een beetje hardcore te draaien op een gala

----------


## Dave

Je moest zeker nogal vaak memory-sticks vervangen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>


Greetz,
Dave

----------


## TB

Nou ik heb deze opnames niet gemaakt...dat heeft school zelf gedaan.

En dat hardcore tjah....als mensen dat als verzoek indienen...wie ben ik dan om ze niet te draaien.

We draaide in het begin een eigen gebakken ceedee van de organisator, maar dat sloeg niet echt aan...dus kwam hij ons vertellen dat wij ff heel snel de zaal moesten laten vollopen...zo gezegd zo gedaan.
Dus zijn we begonnen met bubbling, om alle mensen de zaal in te krijgen en toen langzaam opbouwend naar het stampgedeelte.
Met afwisselend bubbling erdoor en styledans (slow).

Deze formule werkte goed, maarjah wij doen het altijd goed<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## Ward

Dat nummer met de tekst: 'The ultimate seduction' waar komt dat vandaan.. ik heb ooit voor een dansproductie een mix in elkaar gedraait met die en ook die sirene sample erin.

Je komt je eigen producties overal tegen. Zelfs in games als Unreal Trournament.. Daar zit 'Mechanical 8' van mij in verwerkt, een zeer oude track waar dus geen copyrights aan hingen.
Allemaal uit de ImpulseTracker Hobby tijd.

Groet,
Ward

Intervisual Laser Productions

-=(no link? see profile)=-

----------


## Destiny

Van Klubbheads geloof ik als je dat bedoelt

DJ Jip
MSN: destinygemert@hotmail.com

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> Dat nummer met de tekst: 'The ultimate seduction' waar komt dat vandaan.. ik heb ooit voor een dansproductie een mix in elkaar gedraait met die en ook die sirene sample erin.



The ultimate seduction - The ultimate seduction. 1992, 133 BPM. Remixed in 2001 (137 BPM).

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## crazydj16

> citaat:
> Deze formule werkte goed, maarjah wij doen het altijd goed<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Teiltje!!! <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_evil.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

Zal ik voor deze 1'ne keer maar mn mond houden over die mooie cd-spelers, ook te bewonderen in het topic ..geen rotzooi!

Maar inderdaad, was wel aardig feestje, en je suc6 formule (uche uche) werkte aardig!

grtz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## DeMennooos

Ziet er goed uit!

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## FiëstaLj

inderdaad ja
leuk feestje <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## TB

he ward...dat nummer van de ultimate seduction staat op desire 3 mixed by klubbheads...ceedee is een aanrader.

Ennneeuuuhh leon....jah die ceedee spelers waren gelukkig niet van mij...alleen de mensen keken me wel aan<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle> en ook was het gelukkig niet zo drama als op het binnenplein<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## crazydj16

> citaat:
> Ennneeuuuhh leon....jah die ceedee spelers waren gelukkig niet van mij...alleen de mensen keken me wel aan<img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>



Ja het had wel wat, die sound to sound cd-spelers<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>. Volgende show gewoon weer je eigen spelertjes??

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## TB

Jah zeker weten of hij moet een paar pioneer kopen!!

TB

----------


## movinghead

Ziet er fijn uit.....
Maar ik heb even een vraagje..... dat nummer in die videootjes met die sirene erin.... dat is toch een stevig rampestamp hardhouse nummer....??
Wie kan mij vertellen hoe dat nummer heet?

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## michiel

Ziet er lekker uit hoor!! 

En wat is er mis met hardcore??? Ik geef toe dat het niet echt bij een gala past, maar het gala bij ons op school bestaat uit 2 gedeelten, eten en dixo. Dus dan past het weer wel<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. En je ziet hoe blij iedereen er van wordt.

En dat nummer heet De bom van marcel woods, en ja dat is flink stampen<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>.



Groeten, michiel

----------


## FiëstaLj

De bom 2001 zelfs..

Maar wij hebben LEM, bezoek de site

----------


## movinghead

Ok thx.... ff gedowload.....
weer een leuke voor de collectie...

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## Niek...

Gaan we hier nu een hard-house "opdreun-pagina" beginnen?

Ik vind die stroboscoop de hele tijd toch wel een beetje erg irri...ondanks dat het hardcore en hardtrance is. Een strobo is een effect. Maar da's al te vaak besproken.

Film numero 2 bevat trouwens wel interessant vrouwelijk materiaal

Greetz Niek

----------


## TB

je moest eens weten hoeveel vrouwelijk materiaal ik heb aan foto,s van dat feest....heb 116 foto's en op bijna allemaal staan vrouwen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



TB

----------


## movinghead

Nou waarom staan dat materiaal niet hier dan????
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## crazydj16

Ik ben al in het bezit van de gehele collectie<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle> 

Duzze.. kopen?? <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## TB

jah leon zit © op he<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## michiel

Ja, het percentage vrouwelijke hormonen is redelijk hoog op de foto's. 
Maar Leon..... kopen? Ik dacht dat iedereen er gratis naar mocht kijken, als ze weten waar het staat....

Maar het is toch zeker niet de bedoeling om veel vrouwelijk materiaal op dit forum te zetten, anders is er wel genoeg te vinden hoor.



Groeten, michiel

----------


## crazydj16

Ik zie geen logo hoor op die foto TB.. en ik weet van nix<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Als ik die foto's verkoop haal ik het geld van de rechtzaak er wel uit.

Enne michiel.. we bedoelen de foto's die niet door school zijn gemaakt he, ze zijn te vinden op mijn harddisk c:\foto's gala <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

laterzz

-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## michiel

Ow, heb jij dan ook foto's gemaakt, of Bram zelf? Ik dacht dat alleen school wat foto's heeft gemaakt. Maar dan moet ik die ook ff zien natuurlijk, alleen voor het sfeertje dan<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>.




Groeten, michiel

----------


## crazydj16

bram heeft ze gemaakt.... zegt ie. Maarja ik heb ze hier.. duzze kopen<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

grtz


-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## TB

Neej ik heb foto's gemaakt en toen heb ik ze naar leon gestuurd...omdat hij niet geloofde dat ik met zoveel meiden op de foto stond...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

TB

----------


## DeMennooos

Nou wil ik niet de zeikert gaan uithangen <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>, maar die discussie over de foto's ed verplaats die maar naar de e-mail. En die hardcore opdreun pagina o.i.d. mag in het lul maar raak voor een knaak forum...

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## michiel

bij wie kan ik ze het goedkoopst krijgen?? Ik bied 6 euro cent(ik ben de tijd al ver vooruit!<img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>) voor de hele collectie. Ik betaal zodra ik de foto's binnen heb.


edit sh*t, Menno was me net voor <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten, michiel

----------


## crazydj16

Menno wil stiekum ook de foto's in zn meelbox krijgen natuurlijk<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> Maar ok, zal verder mn mond houden.. ow grote modder-eter. 

En michiel spreek je wel op msn over die fotows.

grtz



-----------------------
konnie danse' darom  doek techniek
MSN: osseweye@bart.nl

----------


## movinghead

menno,.... moet ik dan speciaal een topic aanmaken??
dan kan iedereen dat wel doen.... het gaat toch over de filmpjes?

ikke niet snappe...... <img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shock.gif border=0 align=middle>

TOEDELEDOKIEEEEEEEE <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

-----But first there was Light-----

----------


## DeMennooos

Zinvol over de filmpjes ok, maar zinloos over de filmpjes niet ok.
Dadlijk krijgen we nog posts hier als hoeveel vrouwen hadden inkijk in in hun avondjurk en hoeveel gozers liepen op de plee te kotsen.

Als je dieper op het muziek verhaal wil ingaan, mail dan ff naar de poster van de filmpjes, geldt ook voor de vrouwenfoto's.

Of post de vrouwenfoto's allemaal in het diversen fotoforum <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## Niek...

we kunnen natuurlijk ook naar playboy.nl surfen...

Greetz Niek

----------


## TB

jah ik wil best wel een paar foto's posten hoor!

Maar ik weet niet of mod dat wat vindt en anders mailen jullie mij maar.

TB

----------


## moderator

zet die mooie vrouwen maar op je eigen site en vermeld hier een linkje. Alleen topics over licht en geluid horen op het forum thuis.

Al zullen de heeren die veel bands doen daar een wat ruimere interpretatie van hebben<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Was het niet Ian Dury die zei: "Sex and drugs and rock and roll"?

Dus zij kunnen een wat ruimere fotoselectie plaatsen...

Moderator J&H Licht en Geluid Fora

----------

